# It all went black when the thunder came



## Appleboxed (Sep 2, 2019)

Hi. I got a server, connected to a raspberry pi, connected to an amplifier, ... and ends up on my tv. Few days ago there were a thunder, and now my tv doesnt want to show anything of it. How do I fix this? Can you suggest how you would troubleshoot this if it was yours?

There is light on all said devices, but nothing on the tv screen from the computer/server. Tv otherwise works. All wires seem to be plugged in.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSG.

I would be individually testing the server (using a suitable known good monitor connected to the server's display port), whatever was made with the Raspberry Pi, and the amplifier. It is possible that more than one device failed.

Beyond that:

Exactly how and what kind of information is being passed from the server to the Raspberry Pi, device?

What kind of function is the Raspberry Pi device, configured and programmed to do?

Exactly what kind of signal is being passed from the Raspberry Pi device to the amplifier?

What are the brands and model numbers for all of the hardware involved?

If the problem is not with the server, this topic may be moved to our Do It Yourself forum.


----------

